# BBC i player



## Honey08 (28 July 2012)

Anyone know where I could find today's dressage on the i player?  Been looking for ten mins but can't see the wood for the trees!!


----------



## TicTac (28 July 2012)

I,ve just had a look too. I dont think it's on view yet as it said Dressgae available shortly .


----------



## Equibrit (28 July 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video


----------

